# Serveur cloud à domicile (Dropbox like)



## cybernaute (6 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je vais poser une question qui, j'en suis sur, n'intéresse pas que moi, et à laquelle je ne trouve pas de réponse toute faite : Je souhaiterais déployer une solution de type Dropbox pour ma profession, mais sans passer par la société Dropbox (espace limité ou payant, alors que j'ai des ourdis à la maison qui ne servent à rien).

Je m'explique. Je suis architecte et je travaille parfois à la maison, parfois au bureau, et j'ai parfois besoin de consulter des documents PDF ou mail sur l'iPad quand je suis en déplacement. Pour tout cela, DropBox est parfait... mais je le trouve trop limité en espace (ou payant me direz-vous)... 

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible, dès lors, de créer ce type de service sur un mac (investir dans Lion Server ne me dérange pas) qui resterait allumé à la maison et qui ferait office de cloud. Quand j'arrive au bureau, si j'ai travaillé sur les fichiers à la maison, le Macbook Pro mettrait à jour sa version des fichiers afin d'être à jour.

Est-ce possible en créant un point de partage sur un ordinateur 'serveur' ? Comment les ordinateurs client sauront si une mise à jour a été effectuée sur le 'serveur' ?

En espérant avoir été le plus clair possible, je vous souhaite une agréable fin de journée
Xavier


----------



## RobertoP (6 Mars 2012)

J'ai bien compris ton problème, car moi aussi je cherche à faire la même chose et je pense que le serveur MacMini est ce qu'il nous faut.

Pour l'instant, je n'ai juste pas le temps de l'installer, mais dès que j'ai le temps je vais me faire aider par un ami qui s'y connaît.

Alors oui pour avoir un confrère qui a déjà fait cela c'est ce que toi et moi cherchons.

Maintenant, tu dois voir si tu as une adresse iP fixe ou non. Si ce n'est pas le cas il y a deux solutions soit tu demandes à ton provider une adresse IP fixe soit tu passes par DynDns pour qu'il te communique de manière régulière quel est ton adresse IP de ton serveur, car les providers changent régulièrement d'adresse IP mais nous ne nous en apercevons que rarement, car, cela ce fait de manière transparente.


----------



## cybernaute (7 Mars 2012)

Merci Roberto pour ta réponse.

Comme je l'ai dit, je suis prêt à investir dans l'OS Serveur d'Apple. Par contre, je ne pense pas qu'un mac Mini soit réellement nécessaire. Je pense plutôt faire le serveur sur un ancien iMac qui m'a rendu de fiers services, et qui est désormais à la retraite...

Pour ce qui est de l'IP, j'ai déjà un compte chez DynDNS, qui me permet d'avoir accès à un site web hébergé à la maison.

Bonne journée, et gardons le topic ouvert.

A bientôt
Xavier


----------



## lolipale (7 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Et pourquoi pas utiliser un NAS ?
C'est à mon sens la meilleure solution.
Ces petites machines embarquent pléthore de fonctionnalités. Certains offrent même un accès VPN PPTP.
C'est le cas des Synology (voir ici)
Bonne journée


----------



## cybernaute (7 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse à laquelle j'avais déjà réfléchi.

Tout d'abord, tu tapes en plein dans ce que je recherche, avec ce type d'application : http://www.synology.com/dsm/home_file_sharing_cloud_station.php?lang=fre

C'est tip-top ce qu'il me faut, un DropBox-like mais déployé uniquement pour mes besoins.

Ensuite, c'est là que le bât blesse, voir la petite note de bas de page sur l'URL ci-dessus : 



> 1. Cloud Station nest actuellement disponible que sur les PC Windows.



Enfin, si une solution logicielle existe, je préfère, puisque j'ai du matériel inutilisé que je pourrais mettre à profit, et non réinvestir dans du matériel.

En gros, merci pour ta réponse, c'est exactement ce que je recherche, pour mac, si possible en restant dans des interfaces Apple, et si possible toujours, en réutilisant mon matériel existant.

Bonne journée


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mars 2012)

la version mac n'est pas dispo pour la version beta de dsm 4

il semble que ce sera rectifié lors de l'imminente sortie de la version finale 

une recherche rapide sur gogol m'a fourni un lien intéressant: http://owncloud.org/

à toi de voir (nécessite a priori un serveur sous linux)


----------



## cybernaute (7 Mars 2012)

J'avoue que si la version 4 de DSM me permet d'utiliser Cloud Station sur Mac, je suis aux anges, et je suis prêt à investir... En fait, cette appli déploie un service de type Dropbox, ce que je recherche.

Pour ce qui est de OwnCloud, cela me paraît assez difficile à mettre en oeuvre, et nécessite un serveur Web avec différents services actifs. La configuration me rebute un peu... 

La question qui tue : Ne me dites pas qu'Apple n'a pas prévu ce type d'application dans son OS Serveur ?
Je n'ai pas l'impression de demander la lune, ils pensent aux gens qui travaillent à plusieurs endroits ? et à fortiori avec plusieurs appareils Apple ? Etonnant qu'ils n'aient pas prévu, même avec un protocole propriétaire ou un truc dans le genre...


----------



## c59fdub (14 Avril 2012)

cybernaute a dit:


> J'avoue que si la version 4 de DSM me permet d'utiliser Cloud Station sur Mac, je suis aux anges, et je suis prêt à investir... En fait, cette appli déploie un service de type Dropbox, ce que je recherche.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de OwnCloud, cela me paraît assez difficile à mettre en oeuvre, et nécessite un serveur Web avec différents services actifs. La configuration me rebute un peu...
> 
> ...



Bonjour, 

cette question est étrange.... la solution que vous cherchez pour les produits apple n'est autre que iCloud ! Je l'utilise entre iPhone, iPad, iMac de façon totalement transparente. 

Cordialement,
F.D


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (12 Juin 2012)

Je suis à la recherche d'une solution de cloud hébergé à la maison également! 
Pour moi, hors de question de stocker sur des serveurs aux US!
Les solutions payantes hébergées dans un pays "sûre" (wuala par ex.) sont hors de prix pour un usage privé lorsqu'on veut dépasser les 50go, ou n'offrent pas les fonctions attendues. 
Je suis entrain d'évaluer "owncloud" qui fait exactement ce que je recherche, la version 5 vient d'être publiée en beta pré, donc un peu jeune bien qu'on arrive à s'en faire une bonne idée! 
Projet à suivre de près 
Sinon, j'ai entendu le plus grands bien des NAS synology qui sont très flexibles et extensibles.
Mais je suis preneur de toutes autres solutions à installer chez sois


----------



## cybernaute (5 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je vais relancer un peu ce topic.
Je suis toujours à la recherche d'une solution de Cloud perso, et je pense de plus en plus à m'orienter vers un Synology quelconque pour installer CloudStation et donc pouvoir me passer de Dropbox (j'approche rapidement de ma limite de 100Go).

Cependant, je me demandais si un NAS de ce genre peut également faire office de serveur iTunes pour héberger une bibliothèque qui ne comprend que des vidéos (Ma musique, c'est spotify). Je sais qu'ils savent partager de la musique, mais quid des videos ? Ce sont principalement des videos qu'on streame sur l'Apple TV, ou que l'on consulte sur iPad.

Les réponses iTunes Match et Jailbreak ne me conviennent pas 

Bonne journée à tous,
Courage, c'est vendredi !

A bientôt


----------



## lolipale (5 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Sans vouloir être dithyrambique à l'égard de Synology, leurs produits sont vraiment complets. Il y a de base, entre autres, serveur Itunes , serveur Multimedia, serveur ftp, serveur de téléchargement (fichiers torrents), serveur VPN, serveur LDAP, etc.
Il y a la possibilité de télécharger gratuitement des paquets logiciels supplémentaires (Drupal, Joomla, Magento, phpmy Admin, etc...
Pléthores d'applications possibles ...
Mon Synology DS409Slim a 4 ans et son firmware est toujours mis à jour.
Bref, que du bohneur

Pour être complet, aucun souci avec les vidéos ... streaming via le mediacenter de ma box sfr, streaming via Airplayer sur mon ipad ou iphone ou Oplayer pour browser les shares smb et lecture de tous types de vidéo.

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## drs (5 Octobre 2012)

Effectivement, le fait d'héberger ses propres données à des interets non négligeables...

Ceci dit, il faut aussi penser au débit. A la maison, sur de l'ADSL "classique", le débit montant n'excède pas 1 voire 2 mbps. Et c'est cet aspect qui est différent des services de cloud fournis par les sociétés sus-nommées.


----------



## les_innommables66 (6 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Un service comme hubic ne répond-il pas au vrai besoin ?

Serveurs en France. Tarifs abordables (100Go pour 10&#8364; HT/an, stockage illimité pour 70&#8364; HT/an, ce qui doit revenir moins cher que d'acheter un NAS + sauvegardes + soucis de paramétrage ?). Pas de souci de débit d'upload à la maison.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## cybernaute (6 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec vous pour le service de Hubic qui est un genre de Dropbox.
Pour la seconde partie de mon post, la partie serveur iTunes, pouvez-vous me dire si cela est possible d'utiliser un NAS pour partager de la video sur Apple TV non Jailbreakée (fonction de partage à domicile). C'est juste pour ne pas devoir laisser un ordi allumé en permanence quand on veut regarder un film ou des séries.

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## drs (6 Octobre 2012)

du coup, merci, je ne connaissais pas Hubic.


----------



## andr3 (8 Octobre 2012)

Time Capsule + iCloud permet d'accéder aux fichiers sauvés sur la TC depuis Internet.


----------



## murapom (20 Janvier 2013)

J'utilise également une Time Capsule et j'active selon le besoin "accès à mon Mac" dans les options icloud. Un peu lent pour les grosses synchro mais ça fonctionne.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Janvier 2013)

Soyez prudents avec hubiC !
http://forum.ovh.com/forumdisplay.php?f=53

http://www.pcinpact.com/news/76331-...pte-ses-clients-upload-automatique-arrive.htm


http://www.numerama.com/magazine/24...uer-hubic-pour-l-obliger-a-payer-sa-dime.html


----------



## Jcleon95 (20 Décembre 2013)

Bon je vais donner mon avis. Il existe plein de solution pour ce que tu veux faire, mais par pitié ne t'invente pas une profession d'architecte pour cacher ça que tu veux faire. Tout profession libérale, artisan ou autre le sait:"on a autre chose à faire" que de passer tu temps à bidouiller du vieux matériels pour créer un truc qui existe professionnellement. 
De plus toute solution utilisé, pour les professionnel peuvent être déduite, intégré dans les frais professionnel, déductible, bref ça coûte que dalle. Donc un drop box version pro ne coûte 0&#8364;. Compris?
Donc pour en rajouter une couche, un architecte, comme un médecin, un artisan, un chef d'entreprise, on a pas le temps d'être un bidouiller d'or sur un forum. 
Ce serait plus simple de dire pourquoi, tes moyens, et si c'est pour un truc pas très légal tu élude les informations mais ne te dit pas ARCHITECTE.


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Décembre 2013)

Y t'a rien fait, Cybernaute...
Constructif, ton post... 
T'as déterré un fil qui a près de 2 ans pour râler et agresser quelqu'un qui (enfin je crois) t'as rien fait?
T'as passé une mauvaise nuit?


Jcleon95 a dit:


> Donc un drop box version pro ne coûte 0&#8364;. Compris?


Non... 



Jcleon95 a dit:


> on a pas le temps d'être un bidouiller d'or sur un forum.


C'est sur le forum d'à côté...


----------



## cybernaute (20 Décembre 2013)

Déterrer un topic vieux d'un an avec autant de haine matinale, une contribution réellement utile. Aucun doute.


----------

